# Problem booting 7 Stable



## francach (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

I updated my system to 7 Stable from 6.3 Release on Thursday. uname shows 7.1_PRERELEASE #1 Nov. 20
The kernel is GENERIC.
I followed the usual procedure:
csup tag=RELENG_7
make buildworld
make kernel mykern=GENERIC
make install kernel
make install world
mergemaster


When I boot normally (Option1 or Option 5 in the boot menu), the system hangs for a minute at the ATA driver probe with the message:
ata1: stab0=0x80 err=0xff isb=0xff

and then lands at:

trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad2s3a
mountroot>

/dev/ad2s3a is the correct device for the root filesystem.

If I boot with boot -s into single user mode
I can get everything going with

mount -u 7
mount -a
swapon -a
ctrl D

So I guess the problem isn't in the kernel itself or one of the modules which are loaded. Maybe it's a parameter to the boot_loader? Does anybody have any hints?

Thanks.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 24, 2008)

The GENERIC kernel now has static device IDs. That means the device number might have changed, because it's numbered by the port your hard disk is attached to. /dev/ad2 now is the primary disk of the second ata channel. It might somehow be connected to that. To make sure reinstall the boot loader (though it doesn't look like that's the problem). If you're using the interactive one boot0cfg is the command you seek.


----------



## francach (Nov 24, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> The GENERIC kernel now has static device IDs. That means the device number might have changed, because it's numbered by the port your hard disk is attached to. /dev/ad2 now is the primary disk of the second ata channel. It might somehow be connected to that. To make sure reinstall the boot loader (though it doesn't look like that's the problem). If you're using the interactive one boot0cfg is the command you seek.



Hi,

I think I did my previous reply wrong.
Just wanted to say that when I boot in single user mode, the boot process doesn't stall at the ata driver probe at all and the device node must be correct otherwise the mount command call couldn't function correctly.


----------



## francach (Nov 25, 2008)

As I follow on..
I found out that this is probably due to a problem in the ata code which slipped in with 6.3 There should be a patch coming soon.


----------

